# Clenbuterol Log



## Azog

Day 1: gave my rat 40mcg. About 30min later, he became uncomfortably energetic and had to blow some steam off on his wheel. He did not have any shakes, anxiety or cramps at 40mcg. Will continue with this dose for a few more days before moving to 60mcg.


----------



## lightweight

I will continue to read your rats progress. Lol


----------



## heavyiron

Go easy and slow brother. This is the real deal.

Thanks for the research!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Blow some steam off on his wheel. Haha.


----------



## Azog

heavyiron said:


> Go easy and slow brother. This is the real deal.
> 
> Thanks for the research!



No shit! No shakes presented on my rat...until I fed him a thimble full of diet coke. Bad call. The poor bastard started to quiver,and ended up wearing out the bearings on his wheel. I am gonna have to visit PetSmart to buy another as the lil' fella is running circles in his terrarium.


----------



## Spongy

You need to upgrade to an ostrich.


----------



## Azog

Spongy said:


> You need to upgrade to an ostrich.



I don't think those eggs fit my macros brah.


----------



## Pinkbear

Could I fit in the cage?


----------



## Seeker

40 mcg did that much to your rat? Is the product maybe overdosed? Just asking an honest question.


----------



## heavyiron

No, its real Clen that's properly dosed. Not the BS many RC shops sell. We mass spec EVERY batch of chems and some batches get tossed as a result. Nothing goes out the door that isn't 100% correct.


----------



## Seeker

heavyiron said:


> No, its real Clen that's properly dosed. Not the BS many RC shops sell. We mass spec EVERY batch of chems and some batches get tossed as a result. Nothing goes out the door that isn't 100% correct.



Thank you, heavyiron.


----------



## MANBEARPIG

Watch out for cramps! Make sure your rat gets plenty of water and maybe a taurine supplement.  That always helps


----------



## Azog

Day 2: rats spazzin' out. Got a bit shaky today. Poor guy.


----------



## NbleSavage

In for Azog's rat's clen journey.


----------



## Azog

Day 3: shakes were not as pronounced today. No other sides to report. I will give my rat a few more days at 40mcg then move to 60mcg.


----------



## MANBEARPIG

Azog, what is your testing schedule?  2weeks on 2weeks off?


----------



## Azog

MANBEARPIG said:


> Azog, what is your testing schedule?  2weeks on 2weeks off?



2 weeks on then 2 more weeks on but I'll feed my rat ketotifen before bed.


----------



## Azog

Day 4: my rat is becoming acclimated to 40mcg. Will up to 60mcg on Monday.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Nice log Azog, look forward to seeing what the end result is.


----------



## Azog

Day 5: late on the update,  but bumped to 60mcg. Test subject had some shakes early in the day. No other sides. My rat did lose two lbs from the previous week, which is a bit more accelerated than the 0.8lbs he had been averaging per week on this cut.

Day 6: the day is young, but no shakes or other sides.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Told yall.

Only azog cuts.


----------



## lightweight

Azog said:


> Day 5: late on the update,  but bumped to 60mcg. Felt some shakes early in the day. No other sides. I did lose two lbs from the previous week, which is a bit more accelerated than the 0.8lbs I had been averaging per week on this cut.
> 
> Day 6: the day is young, but no shakes or other sides.



I thought your rat was taking it


----------



## ECKSRATED

"I" means "rat" here on ugb. It's just easier to say I.


----------



## jennerrator

zog, why are you giving your rat this shit? He looked pretty yoked last time I saw him? Not to mentioned this is the type of log that really needs pics!!!


----------



## Azog

ECKSRATED said:


> "I" means "rat" here on ugb. It's just easier to say I.



I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## Azog

Jenner said:


> zog, why are you giving your rat this shit? He looked pretty yoked last time I saw him? Not to mentioned this is the type of log that really needs pics!!!



Pics of my rat would only serve to inspire envy amongst the other lab rats of UGBB. He is looking p damn good if you ask me . Bigger and leaner than ever before!


----------



## Kembro

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## jennerrator

Azog said:


> Pics of my rat would only serve to inspire envy amongst the other lab rats of UGBB. He is looking p damn good if you ask me . Bigger and leaner than ever before!



Guess I will have to see for myself! Gold's Friday? I was there last Friday and didn't see you..........................


----------



## #TheMatrix

...love connection up in here.


----------



## Azog

Jenner said:


> Guess I will have to see for myself! Gold's Friday? I was there last Friday and didn't see you..........................



Not likely :/. I'm working that expo all weekend.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Azog said:


> Not likely :/. I'm working that expo all weekend.



...azog getting paid buku dallu


----------



## Azog

#TheMatrix said:


> ...azog getting paid buku dallu



Hey, it pays to be shredded.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Azog said:


> Hey, it pays to be shredded.



I take payments in reeses ice cream.

Bulk.

Oneday.  Ill start my cutting journey and ill have a million questions for you.
For example...how do you take your shirt off?

LuLz


----------



## jennerrator

Azog said:


> Not likely :/. I'm working that expo all weekend.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, is that why you gave your poor rat that horrible stuff?? 

There will always be another Friday!


----------



## Azog

Jenner said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, is that why you gave your poor rat that horrible stuff??
> 
> There will always be another Friday!



I had no intention of giving my rat clen. I mostly did it cause it was free .


----------



## jennerrator

Azog said:


> I had no intention of giving my rat clen. I mostly did it cause it was free .



got it!


----------



## Seeker

Azog said:


> Not likely :/. I'm working that expo all weekend.



I want one of those gadgets your pushing at the expo. You know..that electro stimulator thingy. I don't care how you get it, slip it in your ice chest of food because I know you'll be taking one loaded with chicken and broccoli. Lol. If I don't get  one, I will infraction you to the point where you and Bundy will be texting each other for the rest of the month.


----------



## Azog

Seeker said:


> I want one of those gadgets your pushing at the expo. You know..that electro stimulator thingy. I don't care how you get it, slip it in your ice chest of food because I know you'll be taking one loaded with chicken and broccoli. Lol. If I don't get  one, I will infraction you to the point where you and Bundy will be texting each other for the rest of the month.



I want one bad! I'll see what I can do. Getting paid more than I thought so I didn't wanna push it and ask for a freebie lol.


----------



## Azog

Day 7: rat experienced 0 shakes at 60mcg today. Will bump to 80mcg in a few days. I know from past experiments with this rat that he typically has horrid shakes and cramping at what was an advertised dose of 120mcg.  This was years ago, and a different lab's product.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Azog said:


> Day 7: rat experienced 0 shakes at 60mcg today. Will bump to 80mcg in a few days. I know from past experiments with this rat that he typically has horrid shakes and cramping at what was an advertised dose of 120mcg.  This was years ago, and a different lab's product.



Any cramps? Besides the menstrual ones of course...


----------



## #TheMatrix

Azog said:


> Hey, it pays to be shredded.



When I grow up....
I want to be like you.

With a vibrating reach around time machine wand


----------



## Azog

PillarofBalance said:


> Any cramps? Besides the menstrual ones of course...



No cramps! My time of the month is coming up though...lucky for my rat he doesn't menstruate. He could be in for a double whammy of cramps if he did once we up his dose.


----------



## Azog

#TheMatrix said:


> When I grow up....
> I want to be like you.
> 
> With a vibrating reach around time machine wand



Alright...


----------



## Azog

Day 8: no cramps, no shakes and no sides at all. Bumping to 80mcg tomorrow.


----------



## Azog

Day 9: Began 80mcg today. A bit of shakes early in the day,  but they subsided by noon. No other sides.


----------



## jennerrator

What's you goal with this stuff?


----------



## Azog

Jenner said:


> What's you goal with this stuff?



Really just a trial run. My rat is thinking about a competition next year and can't run tren (poor bastards gets sides) and can't tolerate E CA stacks...so he wants to test out clen to make sure he has at least some tools in his get peeled tool box.


----------



## heavyiron

Clen and T3 are a nice compliment with anabolics.....under a doctors supervision.....


----------



## Azog

Day 10: hardly any shakes, no other sides! Feeling good and glad I tapered my rat up slow. Last time I jumped him to 120mcg too quick. I can tell the clen is working tho. The little shit is nearly leaner than me.


----------



## Azog

Day 11: no sides at all today. Comtemplating going to 100mcg. If the rat handles 100mcg, that will be the end of the run for clen this go around. He has his sights set on a comp in 2015!


----------



## NbleSavage

Azog said:


> Day 11: no sides at all today. Comtemplating going to 100mcg. If the rat handles 100mcg, that will be the end of the run for clen this go around. He has his sights set on a comp in 2015!



Your rat will crush on-stage, Azog. Great log & glad things are working out well for your rodent!


----------



## Azog

NbleSavage said:


> Your rat will crush on-stage, Azog. Great log & glad things are working out well for your rodent!



Thanks Noble!


----------



## Azog

Day 12: no sides! Rats getting shredded. 100 mg tomorrow AM.


----------



## Azog

Day 13: 100mcg brought some.shakes.back. No other sides!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Do you not feel like you have an extreeeeme caffeine rush on clen?  Never run it before, I'm curious.


----------



## Iron1

HollyWoodCole said:


> Do you not feel like you have an extreeeeme caffeine rush on clen?  Never run it before, I'm curious.




Not in my experience. The jitters are something similar to caffeine abuse but I didn't feel an energy rush at all, just the shakes.


----------



## Azog

Iron1 said:


> Not in my experience. The jitters are something similar to caffeine abuse but I didn't feel an energy rush at all, just the shakes.



I concur.

10char


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Thanks guys, may give it a shot one day. For me, clen is right up there with tren. I'll try it at some point lol


----------



## Azog

Day 14: same as day 13. All is well and myou rat is definitely enjoying increased fatloss.


----------



## Azog

Day 15: no sides other than some shakes that fade towards the afternoon. Started taking 50mg benadryl last night. Will continue for the next 6 nights.


----------



## Azog

Day 16: getting leaner and leaner. Still no sides other than shakes in the AM.


----------



## beasto

I always make sure my rat gets 5g taurine while giving him clen!!!!!


----------



## Azog

Day 17: fat loss still going strong. Still no other sides than shakes in the AM.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great log, Azog. Your rat's sleep ok? He losing any strength or has he been able to maintain it all?


----------



## Azog

NbleSavage said:


> Great log, Azog. Your rat's sleep ok? He losing any strength or has he been able to maintain it all?



Strength is increasing slightly if anything. He's on 600 mg test e and 400 mg mast e. Oddly enough, with 2 a week cheat meals the rat actually seems to be gaining lean mass while losing enough fat to see the scale drop. Pretty awesome. 

He is sleeping just fine!


----------



## Azog

Day 18: no changes from day 17. I am gonna start updating this log only if something changes.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Azog said:


> Strength is increasing slightly if anything. He's on 600 mg test e and 400 mg mast e. Oddly enough, with 2 a week cheat meals the rat actually seems to be gaining lean mass while losing enough fat to see the scale drop. Pretty awesome.
> 
> He is sleeping just fine!



That's fuggin awesome bro, kill it!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I can't find the clen on their website....what do they call it?


----------

